# 2022 IMSA Daytona 24 Hours



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2023 IMSA GTP Multimatic-Porsche Hybrid



Engine: V8 Twin Turbo



Team: Penske


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Emmel said Michelin is prepared to tackle the near-freezing temperatures forecasted for Saturday night into Sunday morning in this weekend’s race.



Forecasts currently call for a low of 35 degrees Fahrenheit (2 degrees Celsius).



“We don’t think there’s any significant challenges as far as the tires,” Emmel said. “Certainly the drivers will be challenged because tire warm up is going to be difficult. 



“Teams will react to that by doing double stints and scrubbing tires to try to help them warm up quicker.



“More pressure in the tire helps get more heat in the tire quicker,” he explained. “As you can imagine, a little bit more pressure in the tire, you have smaller of a contact patch.



“That puts more energy into a smaller area, which actually helps heat the tire up quicker.”

The out-laps are going to be tricky and cold tires will certainly catch some drivers out,



They could take a little bit longer to warm up to as the drivers come out on cold tires from from pits. Certainly a lot of teams will opt to double stint when and where they can to to put drivers back out on hot tires, or maybe change two tires and not change the other two, to give them some heat in the tires as they exit pit lane and go through the the infield section of the course.



Michelin’s bigger concern for tires, notes Emmel, is mounting the tires, which can get problematic when it gets too cold.



“If the temperatures get down to freezing, we’ve put in some provisions in our mounting facility to make sure that there’s sufficient temperature while mounting the tires. That’s really where some of the temperature can get tricky for us. So we’ve enclosed some areas and warmed some areas to make sure that when the tires come out of the truck — through the middle of the night, it gets it’s like an assembly line through there with teams bringing us tires back, new tires going on — we’ve put provisions in to make sure that mountability is not an issue,” he said.



According to several drivers, it’s going to take most of a lap to warm the tires up enough so that they’re not sketchy, and up to three or four, depending on class and car, to get fully up to temperature. Not only are there likely to be several single-car incidents on out-laps as a result, but drivers will have to be quite aware of which cars around them may have just come out of the pits on cold tires.



“The difference of speed between cars that are on their out-laps and cars that are at speed is going to be huge,” explained No. 5 JDC-Miller Motorsports Cadillac driver Tristan Vautier. “I mean, even in the infield, a GTD [on warm tires] is going to be quicker than a DPi getting out of the pits with four sticker tires. So all in all those situations you’re going to be exposed and if you come up at speed in a DPi on an LMP3 or a GTD with a low-experience driver on cold tires, it’s going to be very difficult as well. So it’s going to be a lot of of tricky moments.”



Tire warmers are not permitted in IMSA.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

INSIGHT: Converting the Corvette


IMSA’s Balance of Performance spreadsheet for this weekend’s Rolex 24 At Daytona lists a model known as the “Corvette C8.R GTD.” It’s a new listing that’s found nowhere other than the WeatherTech S…




racer.com


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Live Timing






LT2







livetiming.alkamelsystems.com












IMSA TV: Live | IMSA







www.imsa.com









http://imsaradio.com/













Racer - 2022 IMSA PREVIEW - page1


RACER is the ultimate source for all racing fans, delivering compelling driver interviews, car specs, and race reports from around the world. First-class




www.racermagazine-digital.com


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Live Blog









2022 Rolex 24 at Daytona - The Live Blog


In the final year before LMDh regulations bring at least three new manufacturers, Acura and Cadillac battle for victory at Daytona.




www.roadandtrack.com







BMW M4 GT3 Lap


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

The best lap times of the entire event were set during the cold race.



Daytona Road Course (3.56 miles) Race Fastest Lap Times



DPi

Dallara-Cadillac V8 600hp 950kg (#01) _ 1:33.724



Oreca-Acura V6 Turbo 600hp 930kg (#10) _ 1:33.902



LMP2

Oreca 07-Gibson V8 580hp 940kg (#18) _ 1:35.532



LMP3

Ligier JSP320-Nissan V8 460hp 950kg (#74) _ 1:42.133



GTD combined

Porsche 911 GT3 R F6 500hp 1300kg (#2) _ 1:45.087



McLaren 720S GT3 V8 Turbo 500hp 1295kg (#70) _ 1:45.117



Lexus RC F GT3 V8 500hp 1345kg (#14) _ 1:45.120



Ferrari 488 GT3 V8 Turbo 500hp 1330kg (#47) _ 1:45.175



Mercedes-AMG GT3 V8 500hp 1350kg (#97) _ 1:45.379



Aston Martin Vantage GT3 V8 Turbo 500hp 1320kg (#44) _ 1:45.448



Lamborghini Huracan GT3 V10 500hp 1305kg (#19) _ 1:45.598



Acura NSX GT3 V6 Turbo 500hp 1295kg (#66) _ 1:45.902



Corvette C8R GTD V8 500hp 1335kg (#3) _ 1:46.073



BMW M4 GT3 I6 Turbo 500hp 1340kg (#25) _ 1:46.897



Weight does not include driver and fuel.








IMSA - Timing Results







results.imsa.com







Latest BoP



https://www.imsa.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/32/2022/01/25/TB-IWSC-22-10-Rolex-24-BoP-012522.pdf












DPi







































LMP2











LMP3












GTD

Porsche












McLaren












Lexus





















Ferrari












Mercedes












Aston Martin












Lamborghini












Acura



















Note the brakes glow blue due to cold weather after pit stop.



Corvette












BMW


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

DPi












LMP2












LMP3












GTD Pro












GTD


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Best DPi Driver and Car Performance

Earl Bamber _ Chip Ganassi Racing _ Dallara-Cadillac V8 (#02)












Best LMP2 Driver and Car Performance

Rinus Veekay _ Racing Team Nederland _ Oreca 07-Gibson V8 (#29)






























Best LMP3 Driver and Car Performance

Felipe Fraga _ Riley Motorsports _ Ligier JSP320-Nissan V8 (#74)





















Best GTD Pro Driver and Car Performance

Laurens Vanthoor _ KCMG _ Porsche 911 GT3 R F6 (#2)





















Best GTD Driver and Car Performance

Nicklas Nielsen _ AF Corse _ Ferrari 488 GT3 V8 Turbo (#21)


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Daytona Road Course (3.56 miles) Race Sector 1 Fastest Times



DPi

Dallara-Cadillac V8 600hp 950kg (#01) _ 22.362



Oreca-Acura V6 Turbo 600hp 930kg (#60) _ 22.479



LMP2

Oreca 07-Gibson V8 580hp 940kg (#29) _ 22.638



LMP3

Ligier JSP320-Nissan V8 460hp 950kg (#74) _ 24.132



GTD combined

Lexus RC F GT3 V8 500hp 1345kg (#12) _ 24.620



Porsche 911 GT3 R F6 500hp 1300kg (#79) _ 24.685



Mercedes-AMG GT3 V8 500hp 1350kg (#57) _ 24.712



Ferrari 488 GT3 V8 Turbo 500hp 1330kg (#62) _ 24.719



Lamborghini Huracan GT3 V10 500hp 1305kg (#63) _ 24.731



Corvette C8R GTD V8 500hp 1335kg (#4) _ 24.810



McLaren 720S GT3 V8 Turbo 500hp 1295kg (#70) _ 24.862



Acura NSX GT3 V6 Turbo 500hp 1295kg (#66) _ 24.939



Aston Martin Vantage GT3 V8 Turbo 500hp 1320kg (#98) _ 24.990



BMW M4 GT3 I6 Turbo 500hp 1340kg (#24) _ 25.098



Weight does not include driver and fuel.








IMSA - Timing Results







results.imsa.com


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Sector 2 and 3 are more important.



Daytona Road Course (3.56 miles) Race Sector 2 Fastest Times



DPi

Oreca-Acura V6 Turbo 600hp 930kg (#10) _ 43.874



Dallara-Cadillac V8 600hp 950kg (#02) _ 43.876



LMP2

Oreca 07-Gibson V8 580hp 940kg (#68) _ 44.865



LMP3

Ligier JSP320-Nissan V8 460hp 950kg (#33) _ 47.595



GTD combined

Ferrari 488 GT3 V8 Turbo 500hp 1330kg (#47) _ 48.913



Porsche 911 GT3 R F6 500hp 1300kg (#2) _ 48.985



McLaren 720S GT3 V8 Turbo 500hp 1295kg (#70) _ 49.019



Lexus RC F GT3 V8 500hp 1345kg (#14) _ 49.117



Lamborghini Huracan GT3 V10 500hp 1305kg (#39) _ 49.157



Mercedes-AMG GT3 V8 500hp 1350kg (#57) _ 49.159



Aston Martin Vantage GT3 V8 Turbo 500hp 1320kg (#44) _ 49.197



Acura NSX GT3 V6 Turbo 500hp 1295kg (#66) _ 49.255



Corvette C8R GTD V8 500hp 1335kg (#3) _ 49.312



BMW M4 GT3 I6 Turbo 500hp 1340kg (#96) _ 49.847



Weight does not include driver and fuel.








IMSA - Timing Results







results.imsa.com


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Daytona Road Course (3.56 miles) Race Sector 3 Fastest Times



DPi

Dallara-Cadillac V8 600hp 950kg (#01) _ 27.104



Oreca-Acura V6 Turbo 600hp 930kg (#10) _ 27.107



LMP2

Oreca 07-Gibson V8 580hp 940kg (#18) _ 27.710



LMP3

Duqueine D08-Nissan V8 460hp 950kg (#26) _ 30.059



GTD combined

McLaren 720S GT3 V8 Turbo 500hp 1295kg (#70) _ 30.905



Ferrari 488 GT3 V8 Turbo 500hp 1330kg (#47) _ 30.994



Lexus RC F GT3 V8 500hp 1345kg (#12) _ 30.997



Porsche 911 GT3 R F6 500hp 1300kg (#9) _ 31.004



Aston Martin Vantage GT3 V8 Turbo 500hp 1320kg (#44) _ 31.054



Mercedes-AMG GT3 V8 500hp 1350kg (#15) _ 31.106



Corvette C8R GTD V8 500hp 1335kg (#3) _ 31.259



Lamborghini Huracan GT3 V10 500hp 1305kg (#63) _ 31.328



BMW M4 GT3 I6 Turbo 500hp 1340kg (#24) _ 31.510



Acura NSX GT3 V6 Turbo 500hp 1295kg (#66) _ 31.514



Weight does not include driver and fuel.








IMSA - Timing Results







results.imsa.com


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Some GTD Pro/GTD teams were sandbagging during the Roar week.

Their race lap times were much quicker than Roar lap times.











PRUETT: The Rolex 24 rewind


An epic edition of the Rolex 24 At Daytona us behind us. Here are a few observations and takeaways from IMSA’s grand season-opener. IT’S HELIO TIME The rub on Helio Castroneves was his career-long …




racer.com


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Daytona Road Course (3.56 miles) 24 hours Race



1. DPi Oreca-Acura V6 Turbo 600hp 930kg (#60) _ 761 laps _ 42 pit stops _ 17.7 laps per stint



2. DPi Oreca-Acura V6 Turbo 600hp 930kg (#10) _ 761 laps _ 39 pit stops _ 19 laps per stint



3. DPi Dallara-Cadillac V8 600hp 950kg (#5) _ 761 laps _ 40 pit stops _ 18.6 laps per stint



5. LMP2 Oreca 07-Gibson V8 580hp 940kg (#81) _ 751 laps _ 47 pit stops _ 15.6 laps per stint



6. LMP2 Oreca 07-Gibson V8 580hp 940kg (#29) _ 751 laps _ 40 pit stops _ 18.3 laps per stint



13. LMP3 Ligier JSP320-Nissan V8 460hp 950kg (#74) _ 723 laps _ 24 pit stops _ 28.9 laps per stint



18. GTD Pro Porsche 911 GT3 R F6 500hp 1300kg (#9) _ 711 laps _ 26 pit stops _ 26.3 laps per stint



19. GTD Pro Ferrari 488 GT3 V8 Turbo 500hp 1330kg (#62) _ 711 laps _ 28 pit stops _ 24.5 laps per stint



21. GTD Pro Lexus RC F GT3 V8 500hp 1345kg (#14) _ 711 laps _ 25 pit stops _ 27.3 laps per stint



22. GTD Pro Mercedes-AMG GT3 V8 500hp 1350kg (#15) _ 709 laps _ 32 pit stops _ 21.5 laps per stint



23. GTD Porsche 911 GT3 R F6 500hp 1300kg (#16) _ 707 laps _ 27 pit stops _ 25.3 laps per stint



24. GTD Aston Martin Vantage GT3 V8 Turbo 500hp 1320kg (#44) _ 707 laps _ 25 pit stops _ 27.2 laps per stint



25. GTD Mercedes-AMG GT3 V8 500hp 1350kg (#32) _ 707 laps _ 29 pit stops _ 23.6 laps per stint



27. GTD McLaren 720S GT3 V8 Turbo 500hp 1295kg (#70) _ 705 laps _ 29 pit stops _ 23.5 laps per stint



29. GTD Pro Corvette C8R GTD V8 500hp 1335kg (#3) _ 698 laps _ 31 pit stops _ 21.8 laps per stint



30. GTD Pro BMW M4 GT3 I6 Turbo 500hp 1340kg (#25) _ 698 laps _ 34 pit stops _ 19.9 laps per stint



33. GTD Lamborghini Huracan GT3 V10 500hp 1305kg (#71) _ 692 laps _ 25 pit stops _ 26.6 laps per stint



42. GTD Acura NSX GT3 V6 Turbo 500hp 1295kg (#66) _ 659 laps _ 28 pit stops _ 22.7 laps per stint















































































DPi









BLOMQVIST: The Best Possible Start – Sportscar365


Meyer Shank Racing's Tom Blomqvist files his first Sportscar365 column after claiming Rolex 24 win in his debut...




sportscar365.com













INSIGHT: Perseverance was the key to Rolex 24 victory for MSR


Barely off the podium celebration for winning the 2022 Rolex 24 At Daytona, with watches still in hand, and Helio Castroneves, Simon Pagenaud, Tom Blomqvist and Oliver Jarvis are trying to goad Mey…




racer.com







LMP2









OPINION: Herta and O'Ward are world class. And the world's starting to notice


Who turned the heating off in Florida this week? I headed to the Rolex 24 for a fourth time but with a different hat on than usual, fanboying on Saturday and Sunday with friends rather than working…




racer.com













Herta delivers late heroics for DragonSpeed to take LMP2 victory


The DragonSpeed LMP2 squad of Eric Lux, Devlin Defrancesco, Pato O’Ward and Colton Herta looked to be out of the fight for the LMP2 win after going three laps down, largely thanks to pit lane viola…




racer.com







LMP3









Riley's back-to-back Rolex 24 LMP3 wins "very special"


Gar Robinson has described clinching back-to-back LMP3 victories in the Rolex 24 at Daytona for Riley Motorsports as 'very special'.




www.motorsport.com







GTD









Pfaff Wins New GTD Pro Class After Final Lap Porsche Drama – Sportscar365


Jaminet, Campbell, Nasr win new GTD Pro class at Daytona; Porsche takes both classes...




sportscar365.com













WESTPHAL: Many Layers to the Daytona Onion – Sportscar365


CarBahn with Peregrine Racing's Jeff Westphal files his first Sportscar365 column...




sportscar365.com













Diffuser Issues Impact BMW M4 GT3’s IMSA Debut – Sportscar365


BMW M4 GT3s encounter diffuser issues in challenging Rolex 24 debut...




sportscar365.com













Garcia: Corvette Still Has ‘More to Learn’ After GTD Pro Debut – Sportscar365


Corvette C8.R GTDs struggle for pace, extended garage time in challenging Rolex 24...




sportscar365.com





















2022 Rolex 24 Behind The Scenes - Corvette Racing



Porsche 911 GT3 R Onboard (#9 Pfaff Motorsports) - 2022 24 Hours of Daytona - Night


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Corvette









INSIGHT: How Corvette is chasing the changes


With Chevrolet not building a true Corvette GT3 contender until 2023, IMSA allowed Corvette Racing to convert its GTLM car to something more resembling a GT3 car in order for the team to compete in…




racer.com





























McLaren


----------

